# splatterback



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

I know someone on here has the answer...what is the best way to do the "splatterback"?
I can't get my airbrush to do this. I use Createx. Airbrush is Iwata HP-CS


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

u maybe can back out your needle a little bit, or u can use a toothbrush and tap it on your finger.that is the easy way i do it ,hope this helps, goodluck


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

toothbrush...good idea, I'll give it a try


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Not sure about the airbrush, but with a larger spray gun, you can do what we used to call spiderwebs and splatter by using thicker paint and lower air pressure.
Scott


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

Scott, that could be where I missed it. I was trying thicker paint but with HIGHER air pressure. Thanks scott and bassinjody


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Jim, with the Iwata, you should remove the needle cap also (which is the last piece that you screw onto the tip), turn down the pressure, and sort of rock the trigger back and forth. The paint will "spit" instead of spraying.

You'll probably need to experiment on paper or something else first until you the the air pressure right and the feel for the trigger rocking.


----------



## Jim45498 (Dec 17, 2007)

OK, thanks Vince. I will do that.
As usual, if you have a problem, friends will come to the rescue. Thanks all


----------

